# Are snakeheads illegal in delaware?



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

i am only a short drive from delware (im in pa) and i was wondering if snakeheads were illegal in delaware. if not im gonna grab one.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Snakeheads are illegal in every state man. some idiot in maryland ****ed us over


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Yes, I live in Delaware.

No they won't let you.

A guy tried to trade in a red snakehead into them, and they accepted it, but they got the guys license plate number and turned him in.Than gave the fish to authorities.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

where do you live in delaware? have u ever been to the fishman? If you have, that red tailed cat belonged to urs truly.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

h0h0 how tragic... here in swe evry fish is allowed (almost) not any fish are banned only those like asian arowana and indangered fishes...


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

yeah but it still sucks cuz ur from sweden. we woulda taken you over by now, but theres nuttin up there worth fighting for. All of the hot swedish girls are over here doing pornos with me.

BTW, no offense.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i know that americans are vary patriotic so i wont argu with you, but i can tell you that i support the armercans chraging iraq you guys makes me sleep more peacfully


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

It is a shame they are illegal, a very remarkable fish. Unfortunately I don't have the space and money required to house one of these beauties...but my friend has one so I get to check his out


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Honestly, I'd rather get caught buy Fish and Game w/ piranhas then Arrowanas. 
With Ps depending on size and amount, you can get a misdemeanor to a fine, or a couple days in jail. Now with some Arrows, its straight up felony, go to jail automatically... 1 strike on your record!!!
Im not positive though about what lines of punishment with Snakeheads.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

i was just kiddin ekbor, im sure u have plenty of hot swedish girls over there. BTW, dont thank me, thank the brave troops over kicking ass. But if I was old enough, I would have gone over there and killed those ********** in a second. I hope I dont get banned for that last remark.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

no problem dude







its alot of pretty girls over here


----------

